

Remind HN: Open Hacker House every Wed in San Francisco - aristus
http://archivd.com/open-hacker-house

======
chengmi
What about those of us with 9-5s?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Super Happy Dev House

<http://superhappydevhouse.org/>

~~~
nostrademons
When's the next one? Website says Jan 31, which was nearly a month ago.

------
dmpayton
Anyone know of anything similar in the South Bay area? I'm in Campbell and I
don't drive.

~~~
wayne
I'm willing to host a South Bay one sometime but I have a day job so it'd have
to be an evening or weekend. Email me if you're interested (email's in my
profile).

------
peterbraden
Trying to work out from the map whether that's noisebridge - if not it's very
similar.

<https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/NoiseBridge>

~~~
aristus
NoiseBridge is up the street a bit, 16th instead of 21st. I keep meaning to
visit them. OHH is nothing special -- it's just an excuse to meet other
startup folks.

------
defunkt
Thanks for the reminder - I'll try to make it this week. See you there!

